# Local transport in Kandahar



## George Farmer (9 Oct 2008)

I had to share these.  The locals customise all their vehicles in a similar fashion.  This is one of the more elaborate.


----------



## Steve Smith (9 Oct 2008)

Brilliant   I bet that thing has done a few miles!


----------



## mick b (9 Oct 2008)

Hi George,

Is it me? :?  or is there a strong resemblance to Arnie the "Terminator"  

Oh and theres no Tax Disc on your truck!!!!


----------



## Tom (9 Oct 2008)

I should do that to my Micra


----------



## Dan Crawford (9 Oct 2008)

Thats brilliant mate and it's even got big "guns" on the bonnet


----------



## Graeme Edwards (9 Oct 2008)

That dude with the tash look like a ledge!!!  8)


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Oct 2008)

Pimp my Ride Afgan Style  great stuff


----------



## Tom (9 Oct 2008)

> Pimp my Ride Afgan Style  great stuff



Over there that's the finished article, but over here that's the heap they start with!


----------



## billy boy (9 Oct 2008)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> That dude with the tash look like a ledge!!!  8)



I thought he was lookin a bit like a young lord lucan


----------



## aaronnorth (9 Oct 2008)

i dont know what to make of it  :?    

Good luck George.


----------



## jay (9 Oct 2008)

Wow! Didn't know Gene Shalit was fighting out there with you lads


----------



## Ed Seeley (9 Oct 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

>



That's a classic bit of face fungus!  He has to be in the RAF???


----------



## George Farmer (10 Oct 2008)

Thanks.

Tommi, the guy with the 'tache, is my fellow shift Corporal and proper friend.  When you spend 7 days a week, 12 hour shifts, then live in the same room as one another you soon find out how well you get on...

We go to the gym everyday and he is a lot stronger than me, yet 15Kg lighter.  He is also a survival guru, a bit like Ray Mears with a better sense of humour.  If there's anyone you'd want on your side when the going gets tough, it's our Tommi. 

He is a legend here in Kandahar and all the girls love him.  We charge them to get photos of him.  It's true!


----------



## Fred Dulley (15 Oct 2008)

Haha. 
It's good to know that there is some enjoyment out there. 
Glad your back though, mate.


----------

